# Chuyện loạn luân ghê sợ của các ông vua



## Xinh (10 Tháng mười một 2012)

*Không  kể những vương triều chủ trương anh chị em lấy nhau để bảo vệ ngai  vàng, nhiều vị vua bất chấp đạo lý, thông dâm cả với người ruột thịt.*


*Chuyện Tề Tương công và nàng Văn Khương*

Văn Khương là con gái vua nước Tề, nhan sắc hoa nhường nguyệt thẹn, được  ví như bông hoa biết nói, viên ngọc toả hương. Anh trai của nàng là  thái tử Chư Nhi, tuy đã có rất nhiều mỹ nữ nhưng vẫn tơ tưởng cô em  tuyệt sắc, và cô em gái đa tình cũng có tình ý với ông anh. Dù theo lễ  giáo, anh trai em gái đã lớn không được gần gũi nhau nhưng họ vẫn rất  thân mật. Khi Văn Khương được cha quyết định gả cho vua nước Lỗ, Chư Nhi  vẫn trao đổi thư từ với em gái, hẹn rằng dù cách trở giang sơn vẫn  nguyện có ngày tái ngộ.

Khi Chư Nhi đã lên ngôi, trở thành Tề Tương Công, Văn Khương mượn cớ  thăm nhà để ép chồng cho cùng về đất Tề, dù việc em gái về thăm anh bị  cho là trái lễ. Văn Khương vào cung, viện lý do thăm các phi tần để giao  hoan với anh ruột suốt đêm không về. Vua nước Lỗ biết chuyện, vừa giận  vừa thẹn, lập tức đưa vợ về ngay. Tề Tương Công thấy việc đã lộ, bèn sai  người bóp chết vua Lỗ ngay trong xe. Thế là Văn Khương ở lại Tề, cùng  anh ruột mây mưa mê mải, mãi đến khi con trai (lên nối ngôi vua nước Lỗ)  cho người sang đón mới gạt nước mắt tiễn biệt, nhưng vì thẹn nên không  dám về cung Lỗ mà ở lại vùng biên giới, lấy cớ là ưa cảnh thanh tĩnh.

Còn vua Tề sau đó cưới công chúa nhà Chu để dẹp yên dư luận, nhưng cô  gái bất hạnh này vì buồn về sự vô hạnh của chồng nên chỉ một năm đã qua  đời. Lúc đó, Tề Tương Công không e dè gì nữa, thường giả cách săn  bắn,  ra chốn biên giới Tề - Lỗ để đêm ngày giao hoan với em gái. Chuyện xấu  này trong mấy nước không ai không biết, đến mức dân nước Tề quá nhục  nhã, ghê tởm mà đặt ra bài hát “Tệ cẩu” nói về họ.










             Trước sắc đẹp, nhiều vị quân vương bất chấp đạo lý.



Sau này khi Tề Tương Công bị bề tôi giết chết, Văn Khương với bản tính  hiếu dâm vẫn tiếp tục tư thông với những người đàn ông khác, trong đó có  một người nước Cử, từ một thầy thuốc đã trở thành tình nhân của bà chúa  này.

*Sở Thành Vương cưỡng dâm hai cháu ruột*

Thành Vương nước Sở có em gái là nàng Văn Vu, lấy vua nước Trịnh. Một  lần, vua Sở đem quân đi chinh chiến thắng trận, trên đường về đóng quân ở  đất Trịnh của em rể. Vua Trịnh đến mừng, mang theo cả nàng Văn Vu và  hai con gái xinh đẹp đã đến tuổi cập kê. Trong buổi tiệc thết đãi vua  Sở, vợ chồng Văn Vu cho hai con gái ra chào bác, dâng rượu mừng.

Rượu say, Sở Thành Vương bảo em gái cùng hai cháu đưa mình về. Đến tận  quân dinh, vua Sở đang có hơi men, thấy hai cháu gái nhan sắc xinh đẹp  liền có ý chiếm đoạt, sai đưa vào phòng ngủ để trêu ghẹo. Nàng Văn Vu sợ  uy anh không dám nói, suốt đêm không ngủ, sáng ra vào gặp anh thì được  Sở Thành Vương cho rất nhiều đồ vật quý, nhưng hai đứa con gái thì bị  ông anh đồi bại bắt về Sở mất. Thế là hai thiếu nữ trở thành đồ chơi cho  ông bác ruột trên giường truy hoan.

Không biết có phải vì gieo nhân bất thiện không mà sau này, Sở Thành  Vương có kết cục rất bi thảm. Ông ta bị con trai trưởng, một kẻ vô đạo  mà ông đang định truất ngôi thái tử, bức tử để cướp ngai vàng. Thậm chí  vua năn nỉ xin ăn xong bát canh chân gấu rồi mới thắt cổ mà cũng không  được chấp nhận.

*Chiêu Vũ đế loạn luân với cả ba thế hệ*

Chiêu Vũ đế nhà Hán Triệu (một triều đại đóng ở vùng Sơn Tây và một phần  Nội Mông, Thiểm Tây ngày nay) có tên là Lưu Thông, người Hung Nô, sống ở  thế kỷ thứ tư.

Theo luật Hung Nô, khi người cha chết, các bà vợ của cha đều thành mẹ  của con trai. Nhưng sau khi lên nối ngôi, để có thể chiếm đoạt những phi  tần của cha mình, Lưu Thông cho sửa thành: “Khi cha chết thì vợ cha  thành vợ con”. Bất chấp sự phản đối của các đại thần, vị vua này mặc sức  hành lạc với các “kế mẫu” xinh đẹp.

Một lần đến nhà Lưu Diệu, em con chú và cũng là quan trong triều, Chiêu  Vũ đế nhìn thấy hai người con của Diệu là Lưu Anh, Lưu Nga nhan sắc  tuyệt trần, liền bắt đưa hai cô cháu này nhập cung, dù Lưu Diệu hết lẽ  can ngăn. Để hợp thức hóa, ngày hôm sau Lưu Thông đã cho sửa luật cấm  lấy người trong họ thành “người trong gia tộc có thể lấy nhau”. Với quy  định này, Lưu Thông không chỉ cưỡng chiếm được hai con gái Lưu Diệu, mà  sau đó còn đưa cả bốn đứa cháu của Diệu vào cung. Theo vai vế, bốn cô  này phải gọi nhà vua bằng ông. Vì thế, Lưu Thông nổi danh trong sử sách  về chuyện ba thế hệ cùng chung giường với vua.

Trong các ông vua loạn luân, Lưu Thông là vô địch về độ trâng tráo khi  phong cho cô cháu Lưu Anh làm hoàng hậu. Vì can ngăn quyết định này, một  đại thần đã bị tống ngục và chết thê thảm.

_
Theo_ *Phạm Hoàng*
*Đất Việt*​


----------

